# Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt



## c-r-u-s-h (31. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,

 Leider hat es heute einen Koi dahingerafft !! 

Der Fisch hat wohl am Skimmer Futter gefunden und sich Kopfüber hineingestürzt. Leider hatte ich diesen vor eben 4 Tagen gereinigt und so kann ich auch nicht sagen seit wann er darin lag. Durch abgesaugte Blätter und so war auch nichts zu sehen. So ein Mist. Er war ca. 20cm lang und damit nicht klein. Leider war er ziemlich fertig, hatte schwere Verletzungen an Haut und Augen und die Innereien kamen auch schon aus dem After. Habe ihn dann von seinen Leiden befreien müssen.  Nun die Frage: Läßt sich so was verhindern? Was macht ihr denn so um dies zu vermeiden?

 Kai-Uwe


----------



## Dodi (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Hallo Kai-Uwe,

Das tut mir aber leid um den Fisch. 
Frage: was hast Du denn für einen Skimmer?
Ich habe einen Skimmer auf einem 110er Rohr.

Koi im Skimmer sind wohl eher die Ausnahme.
Mir ist auch mal einer hineingekommen, hatte allerdings grad einen Kescher auf dem Skimmer liegen, da die Fische gefüttert wurden. Da war's ned schlimm. 

Ich wüsste immo ned, was man da tun könnte, um zu verhindern, das Fische dort hineingelangen, denn es sollen ja auch Blätter etc. im Skimmer verschwinden.


----------



## hipsu (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Eine Möglichkeit wäre sich aus Hasendraht wie einen Becher zurechtzubiegen der ein bisschen kleiner als der Skimmerkorb ist, diesen kann man dann Kopfüber in den Skimmerkorb stellen. Da das hasendrahtkörbchen ja nicht auf den Seiten aufliegt sondern im Korb steht ist auch noch an der Seite etwas Platz für den Dreck, aber Fische können ebend nicht mehr in den Skimmer, die springen höchstens oben auf den Skimmer und dort kommen sie ja wieder mit ein bisschen zeppeln leicht runter


----------



## hipsu (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Ums etwas zu verdeutlichen:

http://files.edelight.de/img/posts/228x228_drahtkorb-garten-von-donna.jpg

So ähnlich wie das, bloß ebend etwas kleiner. Einfach auf den Kopf stellen und ab in der Skimmer!


----------



## Christine (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Hi Benny,

die Idee ist im Prinzip gut - aber ist Hasendraht nicht zu rauh? Da könnte der Fisch sich beim Runterzappeln doch auch verletzen, oder?


----------



## koifischfan (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

So etwas mußt du nicht mehr erfinden. Es heißt Rinnensieb und gibt es in verschiedenen Durchmessern. Zu haben beim Spengler oder Dachdecker oder bei ebay für wirklich kleines Geld.


----------



## rainthanner (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Schade, aber das passiert nicht mal so selten. 

Die Kleinen schwimmen lediglich dem Futter hinterher. 
Wenn Fischlein in der gefährdeten Größe hat, muß man halt ab und zu mal nachgucken. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## c-r-u-s-h (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Anteilnahme, tut mir echt leid um den Fisch.
Der Skimmer ist ein Oase Aquaskim 40. So ein Rinnensieb ist die nächste Anschaffung.  

gruß Kai-Uwe


----------



## Aristocat (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Hallöchen!
Ich weiß was ich mir garantiert NICHT in den Teich hole, einen Skimmer!
Au weia, tut mir leid um den Fischi!
@ Christine:
Karnickeldraht gibt es auch "ummantelt" der ist dann nicht rauh und die Tiere können sich nicht verletzen.
Troztdem, ich kescher den Dreck wohl doch lieber ab


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

hallo



> Ich weiß was ich mir garantiert NICHT in den Teich hole, einen Skimmer



warum das?
ich würde  ohne skimmer schwer alt aussehen weil ich unendliche mengen an blättern habe im herbst.sie abzukeschern wäre garnicht möglich und ein netz in der größe  zu spannen ist mir zu aufwändig.
ich stelle den skimmer immer während der fütterung ab und gebe das futter am entgegengesetzten ende in den teich.bis das futter am skimmer ankommen könnte wäre es schon lang verdaut
im skimmer ist mir noch nie ein fisch gelandet.
allerdings durch den Ba in die absetzkammer-und da sowohl kleine fische als auch ausgewachsene __ frösche.
alle haben den *ausflug* unbeschadet überstanden.

lb güße
ulla


----------



## Starvalley (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Dieser Threat verwirrt mich ein wenig....!

Dein Verlust tut mir wirklich leid für Dich. Ich dachte bisher immer, dass diese Skimmer - insbesondere die von Oase - einen Kunststoffkorb einliegen hätten bzw. Filtermatten besitzen. Wie kann denn da noch ein 20 cm großer Fisch hineinkommen????

Wie gesagt, das verwirrrt mich ein bischen.

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## hipsu (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Die SwimSkim haben Einsätze mit Schwämmen drin, die Standskimmer nicht!


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Hallo Kai-Uwe,

bist du Dir sicher, das der Fisch von selbst in den 
Skimmer geschwommen ist ? Könnte es nicht
möglich sein, daß er von einem anderen Tier verletzt
worden ist und dann tot in den Skimmer gesaugt
wurde ? Bei ordnungsgemäßen Einsatz des Auffang-
korbes beim Oase Aqua-Skim 40 kann ich mir solche
Verletzungen wirklich nicht vorstellen. Ein gesunder
20 cm Fisch springt da auch sicher wieder raus.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## c-r-u-s-h (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Hallo,

ob er nun reingeschwommen oder reingetrieben wurde weiß ich nicht. Fakt ist er war zwar schwer verletzt aber lebte noch. Ob diese Verletzungen vorher zugefügt wurden kann ich nicht sagen, ist aber auch möglich.
Die Standskimmer haben einen Korb inliegend das ist soweit richtig aber sie haben eine 16cm "lose" drin damit sie sich der Wasserhöhe anpassen können. Das Teil besteht aus einem innenliegendem Korb und einem
äußeren Plastikeinsatz der darüber gestülpt wird. Er hat innen eine Kante an der sich meiner Meinung nach ein Fisch schon verletzen bzw hängen bleiben kann. Wenn er nun den äußeren Ring runterdrückt um Nahrung
zu suchen so kann er sehrwohl angesaugt werden und hat auch Platz (vielleicht war er auch nur 17cm lang, da will ich mich nicht streiten). Pflanzenreste obendrauf und er ist nicht mehr zu sehen. Bein Versuch
rauszuspringen kann er sich aber auch an der von mir erwähnten Innenkante verletzt haben und hängen geblieben sein. Und irgendwann läßt die Kraft mal nach, das ist wohl leider auch beim Fisch so. 

Neben dem bitteren Beigeschack bleibt für mich als Resultat nur die Empfehlung von Koifischfan mir ein Rinnensieb anzuschaffen.

gruß Kai-Uwe


----------



## Digicat (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Servus Kai-Uwe

Das mit deinem Koi tut mir auch sehr leid 



> Der Fisch hat wohl am Skimmer Futter gefunden und sich Kopfüber hineingestürzt.


Um das Futteransaugen zu verhindern gibt es Futterringe, die halten das Futter in einem Bereich zusammen.
Auch der Vorschlag von Ulla würde da schon helfen


> ich stelle den skimmer immer während der fütterung ab und gebe das futter am entgegengesetzten ende in den teich.bis das futter am skimmer ankommen könnte wäre es schon lang verdaut



Aber kauf mal das Rinnensieb, daß aber das Futter durchläßt und damit auch den Filter belastet


----------



## Suse (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Bei uns schafft das Futter es gar nicht bis zum Skimmer 
(auf den ich auf KEINEN Fall verzichten möchte),
da sind die "Fressmaschinen" schneller.


----------



## toddo (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Ich glaube nicht das der Fisch im Skimmer Geschwommen ist weil die Fische immer gegen den Strom schwimmen.Ich hatte auch einen im Skimmer (40cm) ich glaube das er mir dareingesprungen ist,habe jetzt einen Deckel etwa 10 cm über den Skimmer angebracht.
Gruß toddo


----------



## c-r-u-s-h (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Kai-Uwe
> 
> Das mit deinem Koi tut mir auch sehr leid


Ja, Danke für euer/dein Mitgefühl!



Digicat schrieb:


> Um das Futteransaugen zu verhindern gibt es Futterringe, die halten das Futter in einem Bereich zusammen.
> Auch der Vorschlag von Ulla würde da schon helfen


Mit was für Futterringe soll ich denn da arbeiten, habe schon ein paar versucht. Ihr wißt doch selber wie sich die hungrige Meute übers Futter hermacht, ein zwei Flossenschläge und das Futter ist überall aber nicht mehr im Ring.




Digicat schrieb:


> Aber kauf mal das Rinnensieb, daß aber das Futter durchläßt und damit auch den Filter belastet



Auch ich füttere am anderen Ende des Teiches aber es läßt sich wohl nicht immer verhindern das Reste davon richtig Skimmer unterwegs sind. Und wenn es doch passiert so ist es nicht weiter tragisch da ich ja mit einem Spaltsieb vorfiltere.

gruß Kai-Uwe


----------



## Digicat (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Servus Kai-Uwe

Da hilft dann wohl nur den Skimmer während der Fütterung ausmachen .

Und die Horde wird dann die Reste auch noch einsammeln 

Ok .... Spaltsieb ist ja schon mal gut ... dann ist es aus dem Teich und das ist sehr gut


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*

Hallo Kai-Uwe,



> Mit was für Futterringe soll ich denn da arbeiten, habe schon ein paar versucht. Ihr wißt doch selber wie sich die hungrige Meute übers Futter hermacht, ein zwei Flossenschläge und das Futter ist überall aber nicht mehr im Ring.



Einen super Futterring kann man ganz einfach selber baun.
Ein Stück 3/4 Zoll Gartenschlauch in der gewünschten
Länge mit einem normalen Weinkorken zum Ring zusammenstecken.
Funktioniert prima 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## c-r-u-s-h (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Skimmer hat Koi angesaugt*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Hallo Kai-Uwe,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Andy,

glaub es mir, das hab ich schon versucht! Selbst mit einem 1,5 Zoll Schlauch schlagen Sie das Futter mit den Flossen raus.



Digicat schrieb:


> Da hilft dann wohl nur den Skimmer während der Fütterung ausmachen .



Ja und anschließend sind sie so gesättigt das sie sämtliche Nahrungssuche einstellen!  Sorry, habe die Fische seit vielen Jahren und sie sind IMMER auf Nahrungssuche. Ich glaube den Skimmer mit einem Rinnensieb abzudecken ist immer noch der beste Vorschlag!

gruß Kai-Uwe


----------

